# Got a new K-39 snake today



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've been using the Generals but decided to try the Ridgid K-39AF, so far it looks great. A lot lighter and more options. I also like the auto feed forward and reverse while still spinning in forward, unlike the others. Quick change drum too. Comes with the 5/16 x 25' ic cable but I just ordered a seperate drum with 3/8 x 35'. You can also get the 50 foot to fit but I think that would be pretty heavy for this little guy.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ironranger said:


> I've been using the Generals but decided to try the Ridgid K-39AF, so far it looks great. A lot lighter and more options. I also like the auto feed forward and reverse while still spinning in forward, unlike the others. Quick change drum too. Comes with the 5/16 x 25' ic cable but I just ordered a seperate drum with 3/8 x 35'. You can also get the 50 foot to fit but I think that would be pretty heavy for this little guy.


50 ft 3/8 is to heavy. I see you went with the 5/16 x 25' Should have went with the 35' may come up short on a few.
Did you go Bulb end on 5/16? and drop head on 3/8? I would get an extra Drop head and cut the bulb end in half. Some P-Trap Clean out nuts are small and full bulb on drop head won't fit.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:



ironranger said:


> I've been using the Generals but decided to try the Ridgid K-39AF, so far it looks great. A lot lighter and more options. I also like the auto feed forward and reverse while still spinning in forward, unlike the others. Quick change drum too. Comes with the 5/16 x 25' ic cable but I just ordered a seperate drum with 3/8 x 35'. You can also get the 50 foot to fit but I think that would be pretty heavy for this little guy.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> 50 ft 3/8 is to heavy. I see you went with the 5/16 x 25' Should have went with the 35' may come up short on a few.
> Did you go Bulb end on 5/16? and drop head on 3/8? I would get an extra Drop head and cut the bulb end in half. Some P-Trap Clean out nuts are small and full bulb on drop head won't fit.



It came with the 5/16" x 25' bulb end. I just ordered the 3/8" x 35' cable with the male end this afternoon so I can change heads on that one. I also order a 5 piece cutter set for the 3/8 cable and a seperate inner drum too. I think I got it covered now!:thumbsup:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Got it on ebay for $213.00, brand new, not refurbished, the box was factory sealed with full Ridgid warranty and everything in the box untouched. Got a great deal on this one, check out what retail is.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

cool you will love the auto feed it will save your back and forearms some pain. :thumbsup:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I check ebay all the time sometimes you can find a score. You got a good price on it.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> cool you will love the auto feed it will save your back and forearms some pain. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I think it's a good machine. The seller on ebay was great, super fast shipping and he has 100% good feedback. He has another one listed too if anyone wants his listing pm me and I'll send it to you privately. I don't know where he's getting them but I don't care, it was a great deal.:thumbup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

whats the serial # on your new machine i had one stolden last month! just kidding!


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought the same set-up a few months back. It came with both cables your getting as well. I've only used it a few times ( don't do much drain cleaning) and I think it works great. My only concern was on the last really tough kitchen drain I did the motor in the drill started smoking


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Thanks, I think it's a good machine. The seller on ebay was great, super fast shipping and he has 100% good feedback. He has another one listed too if anyone wants his listing pm me and I'll send it to you privately. I don't know where he's getting them but I don't care, it was a great deal.:thumbup:


You can probably warm a pot of coffee on top of the box... :laughing:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> You can probably warm a pot of coffee on top of the box... :laughing:



Could be but he must have gotten a truck load, he keeps re-listing them. If you search K-39AF on ebay you'll find him. Look at his feedback, sold lot's of them so far. Anyway I'm happy with the price.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I think a hand powered machine works better for inside fixture branch drains. I work in houses that are vaccant with the power turned off somtimes and refuse to carry two machines to get the same job done. Truck cant carry everything. If I cleaned drains everyday i might consider it but i would expect it to wear out quick. Like the smoking motor problem. I'd love to try it though......it looks professional. Ridgid seriously hurt their rep with me when they built that crap closet auger.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Ridgid seriously hurt their rep with me when they built that crap closet auger.


Amen to that brother.

I bought one because:whistling2: I forgot mine at home when my daughter clogged our toilet. Had a call 2 hours away and got a call for a toilet clog in same town. Went to Cheapo to buy one. I only use and carry General Drop head and the smaller general bulb head auger for those little toilets.
Rigid one is "CRAP." It's flimsy not worth the $55 bucks I paid for it. It sits in my shed now.


----------

